# Broadband Options



## tosullivan (25 Aug 2009)

I am currently with UTV for my home braodband.

I am looking for a package that offers the usual home service on a landline but with also having the flexibility of connecting while on the road with a laptop using one of those plug in devices.

I noticed Meteor have a pay as you go for €2.99/day but its a bit expensive and doesn't cover that many areas.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## Cat101 (25 Aug 2009)

Not sure but think you may have to buy a broadband usb separately from your home package.. 
Maybe someone else on here can advise you better.

My son uses 3mobile usb and we have never had any complaints..re coverage.
Here's their services and price plans..
[broken link removed]


----------



## tosullivan (25 Aug 2009)

thing is when I am away using the usb device, I still want my wife to have BB while at home


----------



## Cat101 (25 Aug 2009)

tosullivan said:


> thing is when I am away using the usb device, I still want my wife to have BB while at home


You'll have to keep your home BB package and buy a seperate mobile usb for your travel use.. My son bought the 3mobile 'pay as you go' option as he doesn't use it all the time. He just tops it up when needed.

I did find this which might be useful to you...

*Why pay when you don't have to?*
*FREE HotSpots are a convenient, easy way to use broadband 
internet access service.* Using wireless technology (Wi-Fi), you can 
access the internet at any of the thousands of FREE access points 
(HotSpots) in an increasing number of places such as cafés, hotels,
restaurants and retail centers around the world.
http://www.free-hotspot.com/index.htm


----------

